# Herless SM-1 (8 X 30) Turret Mill - Quill Cap Removal Question.



## CootaStew (May 3, 2020)

Hi All,
For starters I'm new to this Forum so I'm not sure if this the right place to ask the question or not. I have started to pull down my Herless SM-1 Turret Mill which is basically the same as a Husky A1S, Grizzly G0731 etc. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'm trying to undo the end cap on the Quill, but I can't seem to get it to budge. I've been trying to turn it anti clockwise assuming it was a right hand thread. I'm just starting to fabricate a tool with a circular steel disc, socket and partly machined socket head cap screws as the pins so as I might be able to use an impact gun and perhaps some heat to try an undo it.
Does anyone know if these end caps are a left hand or right hand thread ?.


----------



## machPete99 (May 3, 2020)

Not sure exactly how your mill is set up, but on my Rockwell I made a custom spanner wrench from some strap iron and hardened dowel pins, with about 2' of handle and was able to break mine loose. you want the pins to fit tightly into the holes in the nut to avoid any damage. Mine was RH threads, but fairly tight.

Also, make sure the quill is locked good and tight otherwise the pinion can deform the quill rack. Don't ask how I know.

It looks like someone might have retrofitted your quill handle with a "cheater bar", hopefully the rack and pinion teeth are ok.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 3, 2020)

DoubleBoost has a video where he took his quill out to check the bearings.




That video did not require taking the nose of the quill off.


----------



## CootaStew (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the reply's and the Video link, I'll watch that after. I meant to say that the Mill in picture isn't mine but mine is the same model. I finally got the end/nose cap of the quill, the thread ended up being left hand. I had already removed the quill out of the head and had tried using a gland nut wrench with a breaker bar with the quill in the vise, but it wouldn't budge and I didn't want to push it with the quill in the vise in case it deformed it. I had to use my tool that I made along with a 300lb double hammer air impact gun and along with heating the outer of the quill housing up near the cap to get it to undo. I can't believe how tight it was as there's no need for it to be that tight. I'll take some pics when I can and I'll post them in this Asian Mills and Lathes section.


----------

